# Peanut Hay



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been looking into getting some peanut hay. From everything I have read the perennial peanut hay is better than the peanut hay that is baled after peanuts are harvested. The only problem I have now is that the only perennial hay I can find is in Florida :/ I have found some peanut hay (non-perennial) in eastern Arkansas and in the ad the guy says it will be clean and good quality. I don't really want to drive all the way over there to find out that it isn't anything I want to feed to my goats. Has anyone here fed peanut hay to their goats? How did the goats like it? 

I am really wanting to get it as an alternative to alfalfa. Alfalfa is way too high in my area ($10-$14 per small square and $150+ for large squares) and the peanut hay is much lower (I've seen it anywhere from $40-$75 per large round bale).


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been feeding peanut hay to my goats for the last year. They love it. I got it because they didnt eat Bahaya. The only alfalfa that I know of, around here, is in pellets. So that's not even an option for me. I dont know anything else about the hay, I buy it from a friend and I dont know who she gets it from. I can ask her if she has enough to sell you some and discuss it with you. I am in south MS, she is about 1 hour from me towards the coast. PM me if you want. Dorit


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

There isnt a real difference in the nutrition of Alfalfa and Perennial Peanut hay, a lot of us call it southern alfalfa, if your area its easier to get alfalfa then get alfalfa.
The difference between the two versions of peanut hay is the crop stuff is going to be dirty, they use quite a bit of pesticides on the plants themselves to protect the peanuts. To me crop peanut hay isnt ideal for dairy goats if any though it has nutrients there are other more safer way to get the same nutrients.


----------



## Bama Belles (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been feeding peanut hay for the last ten years. I am blessed to have a great hay farmer as a friend.
My goats love it and there is very little waste. I have noticed little difference in milk production by changing from alfalfa to peanut. Alfalfa cost 18 dollars a square bale in my area. John


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I fed it last year and the goats loved it and did well on it.. I plan on getting more this year, as soon as it dries out enough they will harvest it.
I know with this harvest they will cut the plant and bale it before harvesting the peanut. Last year my goats passed up high quality grass hay to eat the peanut hay. 
It runs $65 for a 1500-2000lb round bale. 
I want to have it tested this year.


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

I love peanut hay but it is even more fragile than alfalfa to transport.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

WOw Samantha &/or Layton, that is a GREAT deal! The only thing around here I've ever seen that low for a ton was straw.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

The round bales I get for the horses are $55, and it's the best around... At first I thought $65 was a bit high, then I factored in the price of alfalfa.... The cheapest Ive found it around here is the stanley bales at tsc for over $15 a bale now. 
Sam


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm really just looking at all the options. I haven't ever fed peanut hay and all I can find is the hay baled after the peanuts are harvested so I wasn't sure if it compared at all to the perennial peanut hay. I did just find some alfalfa/orchard grass ( 90% alfalfa/10% orchard grass) round bales for $95 per bale. I am going to try a couple bales of it and see how they like it. Someone else just posted some 5th cutting alfalfa small squares for $6 per bale, so I may look into those also. 

Dorit: MS is a little too far away for me, thank you for the offer though.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

I've got peanuts coming up all over my Frisco yard like weeds. few years ago experimented with throwing raw peanuts from the grocery in the yard and those peanuts love the Texas weather and soil it would seem. Should be easy to establish in almost any southern farm grazing area. Very distinctive little round fat leaves look like giant mutant clover sort of.


----------



## Noel (3 mo ago)

I know peanut hay is higher in protein. I know bucks and dry does don't need the higher protein that alfalfa provides and can harm the buck and give them urinary calculi. Would feeding bucks peanut hay also give them urinary calculi?


----------

